

Best PHP Frameworks for 2014 - Walkman
http://www.sitepoint.com/best-php-frameworks-2014/

======
danielhunt
Genuinely surprised to see ZF2 so low on the list, however I wonder where he
got his submitters from - I didn't even know there was a survey

I can't help but feel that the results are skewed by a sort of self selection
of devs... But that said, maybe I'm the only PHP dev on the planet oblivious
to its existence

